# Is My Bunny Deaf?



## fluffys_mommy (May 7, 2005)

Mr. Fluffy seems to notice you visually as you walk by but does not respond to any noise.....including the vacuum cleaner or a door slamming. Could he be deaf?


----------



## sophiebun (May 7, 2005)

Maybe he just doesn't startle easily.Mine don't mind noises. When he's napping clap your hands or make a noise and see if he wakes up.


----------



## LoveMyBunnies (May 7, 2005)

also, watch for visual clues from his ears, if the ears or an ear turns towards you when you make a sound, then he is probably hearing you. 

I would wait til he's kinda dozing and then make some sort of noise he should recognize: talk in the tone you normally use with him, shake a treat bag, whatever you think he should recognize at this point. If his ears perk up, chances are he's hearing you. 

When I do this with our bunnies, they only shift an ear in our direction  They are so used to us. But if I wait til they're getting ready to nap and click my tongue at them, the ears rotate over towards me


----------



## EEEM (May 7, 2005)

I have a deaf bunny. My suspicions started in just the same way. Harold is VERY curious and interested in what is going on so it surprised me that he didn't respond to me calling him or clapping or any noises. So I tried to test him a little by clapping,turning on the vacuum right behind him... His ears don't even twitch.

My other rabbit, however, is laid back, but does respond to noises like clapping and other bangs by at least turning her ears towards the sound. When I took Harold to the vet for another problem I asked her about the deafness and she said if I was suspicious of deafness then he was probably was deaf. Rabbits are generally highly responsive to noise so your suspicions are probably correct.

Harold's deafness hasn't caused us any problems. He's very friendly and affectionate and doesn't spook easily, so we haven't had problems scaring him when he doesn't know we're coming. He's learned some hand signals to come and to go into his cage. If we can't find him usually stomping on the floor will bring him out. I think he can feel the vibrations, because clapping, calling, etc. doesn't work as it does with Judy. We hardly even notice that he's different anymore.

Good luck with Mr. Fluffy! Try some more tests and watch for ear twitching. Perhaps he is just a very chill bunny.  Another great testis rattling the food bag or some other food related noise... If he ignores that then he probably can't hear ya.


----------



## fluffys_mommy (May 7, 2005)

I tried rustling the food bag and the treat bag. No response. :?I tried speaking to him directly and from behind. No response. He keeps his ears laid flat against his head for the most part, seldomly he will lift them.:?


----------



## rabbitgirl (May 8, 2005)

I also tried yelling about 3 in. from her back,then poking her. The yelling got no response, but she bounced right up when I touched her. You could try it and see....BTW, deafness in buns isno big deal as far as a happy life goes. They do just fine.

Rose


----------



## fluffys_mommy (May 8, 2005)

When I touch him he scurries about and plays like crazy leaping a good 18 inches or more into the air. He seems to thoroughly enjoy having run of the house!! 

He's so cute.. I was hiding from him behind the recliner with my head down ( like he wouldn't see me! ha-ha) next thing I know I feel whiskers on my cheek and there he is staring at me 



Jennifer


----------



## Lissa (Jan 29, 2006)

I have the suspicion that Iszy may be losing her hearing.  What sort of tests do vets do on rabbits to test their ears?


----------



## KatyG (Jan 29, 2006)

From reading what you wrote I thought probably he was deaf but then I decided to test it on my rabbits who I know can hear. I thumped my hand on the floor, clapped behind them and rustled a bag and actually they just ignored me as well!mind you they are lops sothey tendnot to move their ears to listen to sounds as much as I have noticed in rabbits with straight ears

So it is hard to tell but I would trust your instincts, you can usually tell when something is just not right with an animal. If you can, take him to a vet to be tested.

If he is deaf don't worry I'm sure he will cope just fine.Obviously to a wild rabbit being deaf is a big problem but when a pet lives inside a housein a safe environment he doesn't really need his hearing to protect him. He was probably born like that so has already found ways to adjust.


----------

